# The honest Kitchen Question



## MizBee (Dec 22, 2010)

I have molly on Halo Spot's Stew. We have no issues with it, but her breath is rancid (anal glands checked, Teeth recently cleaned, no health issues) and she has actually started shedding a lot more since the switch. I was thinking about giving THK a try. Has anyone had success with this food? My only issue is the cost (Its about $49 for 4lbs at our local store) how long does this actually last?
My second choice was Nature Variety Prairie kibble, does anyone have any though as to THK being better than Natures Variety? I can't do raw at the moment, otherwise we would be going that route.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would order it online, first of all, to save $$  That sounds like a high price for the 4 lb box.

2nd, it isn't really going to help her breath, I don't think, although maybe it might? A lot of us feed THK as a supplement to a raw diet we feed, and really like it. The 4 lb box lasts for about 2 months for a chi I'd think, I just don't know how fast it goes because we only feed it maybe 3 times a week? We have 5 dogs with a 6th on the way, and this 4 lb box has been open for months lol. 

I think THK is easier for them to process and is safer than a kibbled food, but I also feel it lacks in meat so adding raw ground meat, scrambled egg, cottage cheese, etc. on a regular basis is important IMO, and also part of the fun of the food--variety!


----------



## MizBee (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, at this point I will try anything! When we took her into the vet about her breath to have her checked out (its seriously awful!!) The vet explained to us that the food and diet of the dog can have a lot to do with bad breath, but then tried to get my to buy science diet! I have noticed the breath issues got worse on Halo then they were on the Purina one junk she was on at the shelter!
So its basically a shot in the dark, better diet and a food that is agree with her system may make a difference.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> 2nd, it isn't really going to help her breath, I don't think, although maybe it might? A lot of us feed THK as a supplement to a raw diet we feed, and really like it. The 4 lb box lasts for about 2 months for a chi I'd think, I just don't know how fast it goes because we only feed it maybe 3 times a week? We have 5 dogs with a 6th on the way, and this 4 lb box has been open for months lol.




I'm a regular THK feeder and I will attest that while it's not 100% of a fix, Gretel who also suffers from rancid breath has MUCH improved. Her eyes don't weep nearly as much, and her coat is SOFT. I also rarely have a shedding problem anymore 

Feel free to PM me to ask any questions you want, I got the best guidance here and i'm more than willing to share my experience.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I wouldn't get THK to help with breath, if it helps great but I wouldn't get it just for that purpose.

4 lbs of dehydrated HK actually makes 17 lbs of fresh food so it will last. A 5 lb normally active chi would eat maybe 1/4 to 1/2 cup of HK per day depending on age, activity level, exercise and metabolism. Even at the max of 1/2 cup per day that would last an average chi over a month. At 1/4 cup a day which is what my chi girls (6 lbs & 6.5 lbs) get on HK days that would last an average chi over 2 months. We don't feed THK exclusively though, we have raw days and we also mix in a lot of add ins for variety and nutrition.

I do have coupons that can be used in store or online that I can share. If you might be interested, feel free to send me a PM.

I definitely consider dehydrated raw (THK) to be better than kibble so I'd definitely recommend THK over Nature's Variety kibble.


----------

